# Job offer in the Philippines



## Nuno.Clerigo (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

This is my first time posting here and let me thank you in advance for any help you can provide...
I'm from Portugal, 29-years-old and single. I got a job offer as a Consultant (in the translation field) in an IT company. In fact, I still haven't gone through the interview yet, meaning that I will have to go to the Philippines soon. They said they will take care of my visa while the rest will be on me (accommodation, airfare, etc). 

I was told that as far as the shifting schedule is concerned, it could be a mid shift or a night shift. With regards to my salary, there will be no benefits and it will be all inclusive with a fixed 10% tax deduction on my monthly gross salary.
I would really like to ask someone a couple of questions as I don't know much about these matters....

1. What are the usual working hours and days in the Philippines, more specifically in Manila? Are there any differences at all for expats?
2. What does inclusive salary with a fixed 10% tax deduction actually means?
3. Would a salary in the range of P50,000 - P60,000 be sufficient enough for a somewhat comfortable life in Makati/Manila?
I am very excited about this opportunity and I have been trying to read about these matters but I could really your insight on my personal situation.

Cheers


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi, I wont be able to answer all those question, but in fact before answering Q3, i would like to know where in Manila your office is located? As then we need to see whether how much is the range of rental you'll be having as you mentioned accommodation will be on yourself.

For Q.3,
Im working in Makati and lives in Makati, everything for me is provided, includes accomodation and transport to work. but for Food, toileteries and groceries I need to pay for it; I spent about PHP15,000-20,000 a month and for that which i consider I'm now living in a comfortable life : )

FYI, I checked online, decent apartment for rent would cost you around PHP16,000-25,000 a month~


----------



## Nuno.Clerigo (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi marylin 

Thank you very much for your answer! As for your question, I believe the office is located in either Makati or Quezon city (are these separate/different areas?)


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Nuno.Clerigo said:


> Hi marylin
> 
> Thank you very much for your answer! As for your question, I believe the office is located in either Makati or Quezon city (are these separate/different areas?)


Completely different and with a lot of traffic inbetween. Quezon has some very nice areas and much cheaper living though isn't as upmarket as Makati.

On 60,000 you may struggle a bit to live a comfortable expat life whilst living in Makati though you could live quite close by and commute (cycle/walk) for work and play (Mandaluyong for example).


----------



## Nuno.Clerigo (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you for your insight.

I'm looking forward to hear some more answers!


Peace


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Nuno.Clerigo said:


> Hi marylin
> 
> Thank you very much for your answer! As for your question, I believe the office is located in either Makati or Quezon city (are these separate/different areas?)


Where ever you may live or work, the MRT train system will keep you connected with Makati and Quezon(perhaps Cubao would be best in Quezon). Transit time is about 20 mins. Beats a bus or jeepney(which are great for short trips!)


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Johnny B said:


> Where ever you may live or work, the MRT train system will keep you connected with Makati and Quezon(perhaps Cubao would be best in Quezon). Transit time is about 20 mins. Beats a bus or jeepney(which are great for short trips!)


I'd disagree with that. The MRT at peak times is a nightmare and you can spend an hour or more waiting just for your turn to get on the train. If you are working then these are the times you use the MRT. In the middle of the day it's fine, unfortunately then the OP will be at work.

The secret to enjoying life in Manila is to minimize the commute. Given the state of traffic and public transport, especially when it rains, living within walking or biking distance is paramount if you don't have your own car and driver.

Quezon has some of the best restaurants and funky bars in Manila, so there is no problem at all being based out there if your work is there (depends a little as to where in Quezon as it is a big place).

For the record I live and work in the middle of this dirty great city and thoroughly enjoy myself, partly as I spend very little time in traffic.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Couldnt be agree more with the lesser time in traffic, u will really get stuck in the middle and nobody is moving except little movement by the motorcycle~ Get some place within walking distance to stay with~


----------

